# Bulking help!!!!!



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Main question/concern.....

do any of you start to feel slightly 'fat' whilst trying to bulk?

Im not on any aas or ph, im just natural for the moment. Ive been on ths diet for about 2 weeks now and starting to feel a little podgy, dont know wether its psychological or actually happenin.

If anyone has any advice or comments please fire away.

Im 25

Weigh 75kg

roughly 12% bf

my diet is

6am, impact whey protein + instant oats( 1 myprotein large scoop 70cc)

9am 2eggs + 2 slices wholemeal bread

11am apple

1pm 150g beef mince + 1/2 cup basmati rice

3pm 2eggs + 2 slices of wholemeal bread

5-6pm chicken + veg

9pm impact whey protein

( postworkout impact whey)

if anyone has any other questions i will answer them asap...


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

you are trying to make your body fat when it doesn't want to be fat......have you already built a good strong muscular physique and you want to go up a level?


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry if i sound like a total novice but how do you mean im trying to make my body fat? Ive been training for years with a sh!t diet and wrong type of workouts. This is the first time i can eat properly,

I amd currently basing my workouts on a 5x5 routine but now starting to add different exercises into th mix but all the compounds aren't going anwhere...squats, deadlifts, bench press, shoulder press, dips etcetc.

Thanks for reply


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You won't get fat eating that amount of food so I imagine you're feeling bloated. Probably from the bread. Drop it for a week and replace carbs with more oats and see how you feel.

Also have you worked out your maintenance calories and macros and then worked out how many you need to bulk as there isnt a lot of food there at all.

If you eat clean, train hard and rest well you'll be surprised how much you can eat without getting fat.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

when you say your compounds are not going any where....i dont understand that, if you are pushing it your poundages should be rising week after week.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

justin case said:


> when you say your compounds are not going any where....i dont understand that, if you are pushing it your poundages should be rising week after week.


Double post sorry


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You aren't eating enough. Simple


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Lol at your bulking diet

Eat man....


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

a good compound routine here http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/21-compound-exercises-only-workout.html

a good sample bulking diet here http://www.true-natural-bodybuilding.com/diet-plan.html

good advice on training here http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm watch all the video's.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

bulking up is done when you have already built a good body but you want to make it bigger.....you do this by fattening yourself up to make yourself stronger, you then use the extra strength to lift gut busting poundages in mainly compound movements, and you will build very large muscles under the fat.....then the hard part starts..you slowly shed the fat and keep nearly all the size and strength gains...bingo.


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> You won't get fat eating that amount of food so I imagine you're feeling bloated. Probably from the bread. Drop it for a week and replace carbs with more oats and see how you feel.
> 
> Also have you worked out your maintenance calories and macros and then worked out how many you need to bulk as there isnt a lot of food there at all.
> 
> If you eat clean, train hard and rest well you'll be surprised how much you can eat without getting fat.


Cheers for reply mate. I havnt worked out my maintenance calories or macros yet, basically trying to tet 20grams protein every 2-3hours with good carbs aswell. Do you reckon i should look into the whole macro route? And also do you know where i can getbte info from to work it all out?

I used to be 13stone at age 16, thats why i was thinkin possible psychological.


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

tony10 said:


> a good compound routine here http://www.muscleandstrength.com/workouts/21-compound-exercises-only-workout.html
> 
> a good sample bulking diet here http://www.true-natural-bodybuilding.com/diet-plan.html
> 
> good advice on training here http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/dorian-yates-blood-guts-6-week-trainer.htm watch all the video's.


Cheers bud


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Richard.wood said:


> Cheers for reply mate. I havnt worked out my maintenance calories or macros yet, basically trying to tet 20grams protein every 2-3hours with good carbs aswell. Do you reckon i should look into the whole macro route? And also do you know where i can getbte info from to work it all out?
> 
> I used to be 13stone at age 16, thats why i was thinkin possible psychological.


Why 20g every few hours? You'll never get enough in unless you eat 20 hours a day.

Yes, you need to work it out. A lot of guides available online. I dont have one to hand to recommend but there are loads.

I reckon you could probably double most of your meals and that would be a better starting point lol

Also bulking doesn't mean getting fat that's pointless imo. Aim for a lean bulk where you aim to put on only quality weight and do a bit of cardio post wo to keep bf under control.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

justin case said:


> bulking up is done when you have already built a good body but you want to make it bigger.....you do this by fattening yourself up to make yourself stronger, you then use the extra strength to lift gut busting poundages in mainly compound movements, and you will build very large muscles under the fat.....then the hard part starts..you slowly shed the fat and keep nearly all the size and strength gains...bingo.


Couldn't disagree more tbh. Explain how fat makes you stronger?


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Ginger Ben said:


> Why 20g every few hours? You'll never get enough in unless you eat 20 hours a day.
> 
> Yes, you need to work it out. A lot of guides available online. I dont have one to hand to recommend but there are loads.
> 
> ...


20grams every2-3 hours was a base guide but i get where your going with it. I will take a look at the macro stuff and will adjust my diet and see what you guys think...thanks for info mate


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

the heavier you are the stronger you are.....sorry but this has always been the principle behind bulking up.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

you can eat like a hulk just no crap if its processed or a "white" (hi gi) carb ignor it that assides just eat as much protein as you can stomach  during my bulk this year natty i have just aimed to stay in my 34 waiste trousers abs or no abs lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

justin case said:


> the heavier you are the stronger you are.....sorry but this has always been the principle behind bulking up.


Maybe in strongman terms where mass moves mass but in a bodybuilding sense that's just not true.

I agree that when trying to add muscle the calorie surplus will lead to an increase in bf but to say gettig fat will make you stronger and able to lift more is nonsense.

The whole dirty bulk then hard cut approach went out with the ark, yeah some people still do it but check any of the competitive bodybuilding journals on here and they keep good condition even when bulking. High bf has no benefit in bodybuilding


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

stay strict on your bulk and just add a cheat day to keep you sane lol.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Richard.wood said:


> Main question/concern.....
> 
> do any of you start to feel slightly 'fat' whilst trying to bulk?
> 
> ...


What time do you train?

What's your split?

Much cardio?

Then we'll work on your diet.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

take any fat power lifter, strip the fat off him and you will be left with a huge muscular man with immense strengh...this is and has always been the principle of bulking up and is as relevent today as it was 40 years ago.


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> What time do you train?
> 
> What's your split?
> 
> ...


I train roughly about 5,30pm 3days a week each workout once a week.

Workout 1

Squats

Leg press

Bench press

Incline db press

Workout2

Bentover row

Seated closegrip row

Close grip bench press

Dips

Workout3

Deadlifts

Shoulder press barbell

Upright row

Barbell curl

Concentration curl

Cardio has slowed down to nothing as i used to bike to work every day till it broke a month ago.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

justin case said:


> take any fat power lifter, strip the fat off him and you will be left with a huge muscular man with immense strengh...this is and has always been the principle of bulking up and is as relevent today as it was 40 years ago.


Not in a bodybuilding sense it isn't


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> Not in a bodybuilding sense it isn't


so can you define bulking for me and explain how it's possible to bulk on muscle and not fat?


----------



## Richard.wood (Jan 6, 2013)

Heres a picture i just took to show you where im at right now with my phsyique...


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Richard.wood said:


> Heres a picture i just took to show you where im at right now with my phsyique...


forget the stupid bulking, you will just get fatter....concentrate on your training, train to failure or near failure and push to get those poundage's climbing up, and you will grow. train hard.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

justin case said:


> so can you define bulking for me and explain how it's possible to bulk on muscle and not fat?


My earlier post said when trying to add muscle you will increase bf a bit, how much depends on amount of calorie surplus and a lot of other things. The point you made that I disagreed with was that the purpose of bulking is to get fatter as that makes you stronger which taken as said, simply isn't true.


----------



## justin case (Jul 31, 2012)

Ginger Ben said:


> My earlier post said when trying to add muscle you will increase bf a bit, how much depends on amount of calorie surplus and a lot of other things. The point you made that I disagreed with was that the purpose of bulking is to get fatter as that makes you stronger which taken as said, simply isn't true.


not trying to start an argument here with you, but surely a 16 stone man is stronger than a 12 stone man, or has my entire training life been an illusion?....lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

justin case said:


> not trying to start an argument here with you, but surely a 16 stone man is stronger than a 12 stone man, or has my entire training life been an illusion?....lol


Me neither mate lol. Taken very literally then It's impossible to say as depends on training experience, body composition etc.

Weight doesn't equal strength in a basic sense imo. I know a guy at the gym.who's 21 stone, squats 200kg but can't bench 100. He weighs loads more than me but other than squats I'm stronger than him.

Not the best example perhaps but it makes my point.


----------



## liftmore (Aug 2, 2010)

Nothing worse than a fat ass bloke who claims to be a "bodybuilder on a bulk"

Looks like **** IMO.

Lean bulk all the way!


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

Richard.wood said:


> Sorry if i sound like a total novice but how do you mean im trying to make my body fat? Ive been training for years with a sh!t diet and wrong type of workouts. This is the first time i can eat properly,
> 
> I amd currently basing my workouts on a 5x5 routine but now starting to add different exercises into th mix but all the compounds aren't going anwhere...squats, deadlifts, bench press, shoulder press, dips etcetc.
> 
> Thanks for reply


Definitely add more reps - helps with definition and adds size quicker I believe!


----------

